# S&w M&p40



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

I just ordered a M&P 40 the other day. Shot a rented one and thought it was great. Picked it over an XD because its American made. 
Does anyone here carry one? If so what holster and what has been your experince with it? I see it more as a winter gun. I have a PM9 I use in the summer.
Dave G


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DGreenplate said:


> I just ordered a M&P 40 the other day. Shot a rented one and thought it was great. Picked it over an XD because its American made.
> Does anyone here carry one? If so what holster and what has been your experince with it? I see it more as a winter gun. I have a PM9 I use in the summer.
> Dave G


I know there are a couple people on this forum that carry their M&P in a Galco Summer Comfort IWB holster. It's supposed to be a great holster, give it a look.

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am one of those Jeff is talking about.

I am very pleased with both my M&P40 and Galco Summer Comfort holster.

I also have a Don Hume OWB holster I believe the model is 720 OC might be 721 OC. It works quite well also.

I carry this gun year around.

The M&P was a good choice. I like it better than the XD40 I had for a year. I now have well in excess of 10,000 trouble free rounds through it.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## davisg (Sep 24, 2008)

I have also just purchased a M&P 40 about a month ago love it. Also purchased the glaco SC took some time to get use to it, but it is nice and also feels much better if you wear something between the holster and your body, ie t-shirt.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have the .40cal but I do have the M&P 9mm and it is a great pistol. It has never gave me one problem and I shoot my reloads in it all the time.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

4 out of 5 Drs. can't be wrong...except that one that doesn't chew gum...I just don't trust that guy that one:smt082


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Got it*

Picked up my M&P40 the other night. Shot it today. Put 100 rounds through it of FMJ and 10 rounds of Federal Hydrashoks. No problem. This gun feels absolutely amazing in my hand. I shot better with it then I ever have with a pistol except my ruger MKII. I had been thinking of getting a .45. I rented a Glock 30 and 21 and didn't like either one of them. I lmost rented a XD40 but then picked up the M&P and it just felt so much better in my hand. I totally agree with those on here that advocate to get whatever feels best to you.
David Greenplate


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Way to go.

If you have as good luck with yours as I with mine, a happy camper you will be. :mrgreen:


----------



## abpt1 (Mar 4, 2007)

I like to use a fobis paddel with my m&p.40


----------



## davisg (Sep 24, 2008)

How is that fedral hydra shock ammo for the MP also what would be a good grain in it for protection?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

davisg said:


> How is that fedral hydra shock ammo for the MP also what would be a good grain in it for protection?


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14499

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13167&highlight=brand+defense

Those might help.

Any premium brand is fine as long as it cycles reliably in your pistol.

-Jeff-


----------



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm glad I stumbled across this post... I'm putting a deposit on an MP40 today, and I'll be needing a holster soon. I was torn between the XD and S&W, but the S&W felt much more natural in my hand.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*holster*

I just ordered a Don Hume IWB for my MP40.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The way this gun feels in your hand is it's biggest selling point.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> The way this gun feels in your hand is it's biggest selling point.


Absolutely!! The dealer also laid out the Beretta Storm and the Glock. Not even close. The Compact MP .40 just fit perfect. Now that I found the Crimson Trace grips for it I am not only happy but thrilled about this gun.


----------

